# Scope magnification question



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

A scope has helped me and my more experienced eyes. Just have to learn to deal with the float. It looks like you're all over the target but in reality you're not. I have a 4x and it works well for me


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

How much aggressive is a float have nothing to do with a magnification in the lens, but when you clearly see that motion you have to train to ignore the graphics.
I prefer a higher power (x6 and x8) especially with long distances and my sight extension is extended out to 7", this makes me train harder to center the pin/dot automatically.
my believe is "train hard and play easy"


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I ordered a 2, 3 and 4x lens because I was not sure what an wanted.

I went up in magnification to the 4x the first day and it has not left the scope since. That was three weeks ago.

Now, at 60 yards, I can actually see the target. It works wonders.

I'm 54 and my eyes are no longer what they once were, either.

I'd say start with a 4 and maybe another size, and order from somewhere you can return the one you do not want.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

75% of target indoor shooters do 4x the rest are 6x with a few 2 and 8 others thrown I for good measure


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Try a 4 or 6 power & may be try a clarifier in your peep & that will really clear up your target. I am 70 & loving being able to see the target clear.


----------



## hilblly (Oct 14, 2008)

Got a #4 lens today and was able to shoot indoors with it. It definitely helps but I am going to look into a clarifier. 
Nearest dealer that has the kit is 1.5 hours away!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've used a 4X lens since....2001 or 2002. No clarifier. I have a Sure Loc sight frame. Mounting block set front holes, so 1 inch back. Extension bar is set to the 8" hole, so total extension is 7" which is best clarity for me.

Realize, if you use a clarifier you will have pin/dot fade, just the way it is.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

between scope power, peep size and lens if used, and a target sight's extension adjustability, you should be able to find a combination that will give you a clear sight picture. so many people buy a target sight and never learn what moving the extension in ot out does for their sight picture. 
yes, of course, having it fully extended gives he best accuracy resolution, but the feature of it being adjustable, does much more than that. and depending on how you prefer your sight picture, having it fully extended, doesn't actually produce it's best advantage.


----------



## hilblly (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the responses so far. 
It has been helpful. 
I have one more question.
Do you prefer a small aperture pin and centering the pin/dot?
Or a larger aperture and centering the scope housing?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You should line up the aperature with the scope housing and the pin is in the center of the peep, I wouldn't use a very small aperature that you can't line up with the scope housing, it limits your light coming through and just doesn't help. 

the key here is for you to get a 1/8 inch number 1 clarifier, this is a great choice and could very well be the right one. Also just get the 5 piece aperature kit. Don't screw around and get either the clarifier or the kit, get both of them and within 5 minutes you can try all of them and then know which one is perfect for you. Of course there is a chance you need a number 2 clarifier but they usually only work on a 6x or greater lens, in fact I am not sure anyone can use them on a 4x. 

I personally shot with a meta peep for years and then got a speciality hooded pro peep with a number 1 clarifier, it seemed to be awesome and I shot with it for almost a year. There were some weird issues and finally I got a 5 piece aperature kit and within 5 minutes I saw the truth and now I shoot with a aperature and not a clarifier. If you can get away without a clarifier you are better off because they are finicky and hard to clean and they fog up and they don't deal with glare very well and they have to have perfect peep twist and the list goes on and on the issues that come up. A aperature is so much easier to deal with and may be the best look at the target also which is what I have found out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I run a low enough power outdoor to not need a clarifier (.45+), but indoor this year I'm going to try some higher power lenses to see how much detail I want. I will use less extension to tame the sight picture.

Grant


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Grant,
..... depending on your eyesight,..... you may need a clarifier no matter what focal distance use choose. the thing is, you'll never know unless you try a clarifier, and then, because you now have two magnifications, focal distance comes into play much more evidently. moving the extension in and out will not only change the perceived magnification of the sight picture, as a whole, but it will also affect how sharp and well focused, the sight picture looks,..as will peep size. 
peep size and focal distance, actually work exactly the same, a smaller peep aperture will sharpen the picture, just the same as moving the extension in or out, which changes the angle light comes through the peep because of size, in relation to the focal distance.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I actually prefer to run the smallest peep I can see through. Clears up the pin and target at the same time.
Unfortunately, I have a rather long draw which puts the peep kinda far from my eye on all but the longest bows, so I don't get to line the peep up with the scope housing.
Instead I line the peep up with the target (for spot games/field) and put the (pin for 3-D, ring for spots/field) in the center of the target.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yah, the only other thing you can do is use a larger peep. 
and what do we see on all the newer short bows ?!.
one reason I really despise the newer short bows, is because the string angles hold the peep so far away from your eye. hence the need for a larger peep and more potential for shading to draw the alignment off.
although it may work for some, I personally think that the longer peep tube extensions we are seeing, are potentially more misalignment prone than a standard peep. if for some reason te peep doesn't sit dead square, to the line of sight, it's extension will cut off the focal view, just the same as shading will. the further the peep is away from your eye, the worse that condition becomes.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Ron,

I have a #1 3/16" clarifier which worked well with my .55 lens but I disliked it outdoors, to much opportunity to screw me up. I'm going to see if it will work with the .100 lens I had cut. I don't need perfect clarity, but I'd like the target to be quite large in the scope.

Grant


----------



## hilblly (Oct 14, 2008)

I made an error earlier. I bought a 4X lens not a #4 lens and shot indoors. I have ordered a #1 clarifier and I am thinking seriously of getting the peep kit that includes the 5 different apertures. 
When the optometrist puts the tiny hole in front of your eye you can see like an eagle. I have to think that the same will hold true for the small aperture peeps. 
I too don't like the shorter bows. I am shooting a 33" ATA bow now but may go back to my 37".


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

33" and 37" are short to me. well maybe not 37" so much but still shorter than I am used to or really prefer to shoot. I do have a 36-1/4 in hunting bow, but that is absolutely as short as I will go and considerably shorter than anything I ever shot before getting it. I came up through archery when bows were 42 to 48 inches long!.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have all the orifices for the Super ball peep and the smallest, 1/32"...Wow. I can't see unless super bright outside. 

I love longer ata bows, 37 1/2" present and 41 1/2" my longest. Still, my shortest, TX4 at 33 1/2", proved almost Field worthy and I really didn't even try to make if Field worthy. Set it up a Friday, played with it a bit Saturday out to 40 yards and then Member Play Day at the Pekin Archery club shot in 65 yards like it was nothing. Okay, I kept adjusting the sight until I hit. Not 20 minutes later I won the 60 yard Novelty shoot, a baseball size black dot on a cardboard deer. Everyone had 3 shots and I needed my one and only shot to win. Shot 11 point buck the next month and after that, it has hung in the garage.....

What 40 yards looks like (bottom left). What the little bow did at 34 yards (bottom right). Feeling good, I tried 40 yards (top).


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ron w said:


> although it may work for some, I personally think that the longer peep tube extensions we are seeing, are potentially more misalignment prone than a standard peep. if for some reason te peep doesn't sit dead square, to the line of sight, it's extension will cut off the focal view, just the same as shading will.


:thumbs_up My point exactly in the other thread.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

ron w said:


> although it may work for some, I personally think that the longer peep tube extensions we are seeing, are potentially more misalignment prone than a standard peep. if for some reason te peep doesn't sit dead square, to the line of sight, it's extension will cut off the focal view, just the same as shading will. the further the peep is away from your eye, the worse that condition becomes.


Pros are Pros and each of them have trick up their sleeves for about anything. The longer peeps would show the misalignment and misalignment would/might create deflection of clarifier. So they correct the peep. Spoke with a Pro; "Heck, from time to time we twist a peep to make them come straight at full draw. Watch and you'll see us nosing a peep straight." Well, I've watched them and it's dang rare...Hey, a tube extension would be easier to nose  I might get me one sometime next year or the year after...


----------

